# Hello from a new bee keeper in Virginia! :)



## 16sheep (May 11, 2013)

Hi there! Just wanted to introduce myself to the forum. I live in central Virginia on a small farm and I got my first bee hives 3 weeks ago! The first one is from a package of bees, the second from a 4 frame nuc (per my beekeeping class instructors' recommendation). I don't have prior beekeeping experience and am taking my family on a learning journey along with me  So far we've been enjoying observing the bees as they go about their daily activities, and learned that pollen comes in a variety of different colors! Very novice of me, I know 

We took a look at the hives yesterday to see how they are progressing and they are about 50% full (in deep boxes). There was one thing that struck me as being odd, the hive from the nuc has made a queen cell :s I'm just wondering, is that normal? Has the other queen died and they're making a new one? 

I'm looking forward to being part of this great group!

Anna S.
Unionville, VA


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

> the hive from the nuc has made a queen cell :s I'm just wondering, is that normal?

It not unusual for a colony to build a queen cell. Sometimes they seem to do that "just in case" and also may tear it down before things progress to the point of having a queen emerge.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Anna!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome, Although I no longer live in Va. I am an old Virginia boy from Prince George.


----------



## joysiam (May 2, 2013)

welcome Anna..everyone here is so nice and helpful!


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Anna. Nice to see another OC resident here. There's a few of us now.


----------



## 16sheep (May 11, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind welcome  and Stephen that's great that there are more fellow beekeepers in our area on this forum. It's nice to have a beekeeping community near home as well as online! Also, thank you Rader Sidetrack for addressing my concern. I'm glad to hear that the bees make the queen cells "just in case".


----------



## G'ville beek (Jul 2, 2012)

Welcome Anna, I am another here in good ol Virginny, you have found a place with all the advice, answers to your questions and sometimes just good ol fun. You and your family have begun a wonderful journey, with lots of rewards and surprises. You and your family will have a wonderful venture, again welcome aboard!


----------

